# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  10 món bánh ngon trong ẩm thực Hàn Quốc - Ẩm thực Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

*Ẩm thực Hàn Quốc với những món ăn được chế biến cầu kỳ, tỉ mỉ, luôn chú trọng quá trình bày biện món mang tính thẩm mỹ cao… Những món bánh của người Hàn Quốc cũng không ngoại lệ. Dưới đây là những món bánh ngon được người Hàn Quốc rất yêu thích:*

*1.Maejakgwa - (Bánh hoa mơ)* 

Maejakgwa là một loại bánh làm từ bột mì với muối, nước gừng và được sắt lát mỏng, cắt 1 đường ở giữa rồi cuộn vòng lại. Bánh này được chiên trong dầu, bọc nước đường và rắc hạt thông với bột quế. Tên gọi maejakgwa là từ hình dạng tương tự như chim sẻ (jak) đậu trên cây hoa mơ (maehwa).


*2.Yangwa (Bánh mật ong)* 

Yakgwa là một loại bánh làm từ bột nhào với dầu mè, mật ong và rượu nguyên chất. Bánh được ép vào khuôn hình vuông, hay cán mỏng rồi cắt thành từng miếng vuông. Sau đó chúng được chiên trong dầu rồi nhúng mật ong. Đây là món bánh truyền thống Hàn Quốc trang tròng và ngon ngọt nhất, được làm để phục vụ cho ngày hội, những bữa tiệc hay nghi lễ.


*3.Dasik (Bánh trà)*

Dasik là một loại bánh quy làm từ bột hạt rang khô, dược thảo phương Đông hay phấn hoa với mật ong. Bột đã nhào được ép vào khuôn dasik với hình chim, hoa hoặc Hán tự. Dasik có một hương vị độc đáo hòa hợp với vị ngọt của mật ong và các thành phần khác. Bánh được gọi là "dasik", có nghĩa là trà và thức ăn, vì thường được dùng chung với trà.


*4.Gyeongdan (Bánh gạo viên)*

Gyeongdan là một loại bánh gạo làm từ bột nếp nhào với nước nóng, nặn thành hình viên tròn rồi luộc và phủ một lớp bột có vị ngọt từ nhiều nguyên liệu khác nhau. Tên gọi của loại bánh này là vì nó có hình dạng như viên ngọc bích tròn (gyeongdan).



Màu sắc và hương vị của bánh phụ thuộc vào lớp bột phủ bên ngoài.


*5.Jeungpyeon (Bánh gạo rượu)*

Jeungpyeon là một loại bánh gạo được làm từ bột gạo nhào và rượu gạo, trang trí với táo tàu, hạt dẻ, hạt thông và nấm đá, sau đó hấp trong xửng. Jeungpyeon là một loại bánh thích hợp cho mùa hè vì nó được lên men với rượu nên lâu bị thiu. Nó có vị rượu rất độc đáo, vị chua nhẹ và khá mềm.


*6.Songpyeon (Bánh gạo hình bán nguyệt)* 

Songpyeon là một loại bánh gạo làm từ bột gạo nhào với nước ấm và có nhân đậu xanh, hạt mè, hạt dẻ và các nguyên liệu khác, được nặn thành hình bán nguyệt rồi đem hấp. Songpyeon được dùng cho ngày Tết Chuseok (Tết Trung Thu hay lễ Tạ ơn), ngày lễ lớn nhất ở Hàn Quốc. Vào đêm Chuseok, cả gia đình sẽ tập họp lại với nhau để làm songpyeon. Mọi người đều cố gắng nắn ra những cái bánh đẹp nhất vì người ta tin rằng nếu họ nắn bánh thật đẹp thì họ sẽ có một cô con gái xinh xắn.


*7.Hobaktteok (Bánh bí ngô)* 

Hobaktteok là một loại bánh làm từ bột gạo với bí đỏ hấp. Tteok là loại thức ăn có công thức từ lúa gạo và lịch sử lâu đời ở Hàn Quốc. Nó được phục vụ như một món chính thay cho cơm, hoặc là món đặc biệt cho các dịp lễ và sinh nhật. Có rất nhiều loại tteok với các nguyên liệu chính khác nhau.


*8.Bindaetteok (Bánh kếp đậu xanh)*

Bindaetteok là món bánh kếp rau thơm làm từ bột đậu xanh, thịt, rau và kimchi. Nó thường được dùng thay cho món thịt chiên trong bữa ăn. Sau này, nó trở thành món ăn ngon mắt đối với binja (người nghèo), vì thế nó được gọi là "binjatteok" (bánh của dân nghèo).


*9.Baekseolgi  (Bánh gạo hấp)*

Bánh Baekseolgi - baek có nghĩa là trắng, seol là tuyết và gi là bánh gạo. Do đó Baekseolgi được hiểu là bánh gạo có màu trắng và xốp như tuyết. Bánh gạo hấp Baekseolgi trước kia không phải là thứ ẩm thực ngày thường, mà chỉ có thể được thưởng thức trong những dịp lễ tết, hiếu hỉ, cúng giỗ hay đình đám. Do bánh gạo hấp Baekseolgi có màu trắng muốt, nên đây là món ăn tiêu biểu và tượng trưng cho điềm lành điềm vui.


*10. Yaksik (Bánh thuốc)* 

Yaksik là món bánh ngọt làm từ gạo nếp với mật ong, nước tương, táo tào, hạt dẻ và hạt thông. Nó còn được gọi là yakbap (cơm thuốc).







Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

oa toàn những món tinh hoa ẩm thực

----------

